

Ask HN: Hacker or Hustler? - georgeallen003

I was recently at a entrepreneurial presentation which said there are only two types of people; Hackers and Hustlers. I was surprised by this statement and wanted to see if this aligns with the good folks that read HN. So are there really only two types of people, Hackers and Hustlers, or is there another category people could fall into?
======
walshemj
Lusers to quote the BOFH :-)

------
lutusp
> So are there really only two types of people, Hackers and Hustlers, or is
> there another category people could fall into?

The speaker was mistaken, but there really are two kinds of people -- those
who invent bogus categories of people, and those who give them credence.

~~~
georgeallen003
Nicely put!

